# Loh & Eiein Pre-Wedding at Malacca, Malaysia



## heartpatrick (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi All,

Sharing some photos from a pre-wedding, shot in the historical city of Malacca:

Pic 01:






Pic 02:





Pic 03:





Pic 04:





Pic 05:





Pic 06:





Pic 07:





Pic 08:






The full album is available here:
http://www.heartpatrick.com/peopleeiein.html

Thanks all.

Regards,
Patrick
Travel | Photography | Design
http://www.heartpatrick.com


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 21, 2008)

These are great, I get a good vibe of these.  Great use of your surroundings.


----------



## Emerana (Jun 21, 2008)

I really love these!  Original and have a great feel of the city too.  #3 has a major wb issue it seems.


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 21, 2008)

I like them, usually i skip past wedding photos but these are nice. I particularly like #5 & #7.


----------

